# Free Venison!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

So, the other day...I called a few local butchers to see if they carried venison and BOTH of them told me to stop by, they'd gladly give me scraps for FREE. Apparently, it is somewhat common around here for the hunters to pay the butchers to "prep" the deer (or whatever its called) because they have squirmy stomachs (IMAGINE THAT!?!?! LOL) and he said he would give me some ground venison and a few lean cuts for FREE. I'm going to pick it up from one of them today, so I'll let yall' know if it is crap or not, but just an idea I thought I'd share if you live in an area where deer hunting is common. 

Check your local butchers and see if they have any! He told me he always has fresh venison during 'season'. Cool. Gucci LOVES venison.

I know a few hunters, so maybe I'll strike a deal for some jerky meat. Meaning, I'll make it in my dehydrator for a cut. LOL.

Personally, I don't like venison...but my doggie sure does! 

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's what my guys eat raw ground venison. My ex is a hunter so he gets me 8 oz packages of ground. They love it and it doesn't get any more natural! They actually love the fillets even more!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm surprised there isnt' more commercial dog food with venison. Wellness has some venison Jerky treats that Gucci LOVES! Have you seen those? They are made in the USA, but pretty darn expensive. $8 a bag at my local petstore.

I'd love to make my own venison jerky.

I'm picking it up later today, I hope its a hit. You can't beat 'free'. lol

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow - what a bargain! I hope Gucci enjoys the special treat.

My uncle was a hunter and would always bring some venison to our Christmas gathering. Some of it was good and some of it was so strong flavored, but that may have been his method of cooking/seasoning too. I was just surprised at the variety of flavor over the years. Have you tried it much? Have you noticed a variance of flavor?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My friend lives in NJ and her husband goes hunting. I'll have to ask him about some venison. I think the season is over here, but maybe she has some.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh NO! I don't do venison. lol, I tried it once and it tasted so gamey to me. ALthough, I've had hunters tell me that it really depends on how you cook it, and how you prep it. I guess I should research that a bit.

Supposedly, it is a nutritious, lean meat. I bet a dog would love the 'natural' taste though.

Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Good deal, Kara!

How is your dehydrator working out? I am still using mine to make chicken jerky.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

That's funny, hunters with a squirmy stomach  I hope it's good stuff and who can beat the price?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have only had venison chili so the flavor is hidden with all the spice. 

My boys love the Canz Real Meat treats. And they come in a 12 oz bag so are more economical than the Wellness-- Best price I found was at sitstay.com and they come in Venison- although my boys like the chicken/venison best. I buy 6-8 at a time to make the shipping cost effective and I always ask them to check that the sell by date is at least a year out and they do. 

also, the natures Variety Raw Medallions come in Venison. as well as their kibble. And I think wellness has a venison kibble in their sensitive line (I forget what that is called) 

Kara, I wonder if you could make jerky out of the raw medallions? 

hmmm?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm sure Kubrick would LOVE fresh venison, but sadly in NYC, I'm sure it's very expensive, LOL.

I for one can't stand it. I had it once at a restaurant to try it and never again. It's just way too strong tasting for me. Blech.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Just got home from the butcher and we scored a great bag of meat! The man I talked to on the phone was not there, and he mentioned giving me ground venison, but the man working handed me a bag of about 8 lean steaks! It definately looks like a nice cut of venison. When I got home, I set down the bag on the floor (with some stew meat I had purchased because I felt weird just getting 'free stuff' without buying anything! lol) and I waited for my welcome home kisses from Gucci, but her nose went straight in the bag and she forgot that I existed! LOL She whimpered for some but is now settled for a nap...maybe tonight I'll cook it up. I'm sure the smell will nauseate me...I can't stand to smell chicken cooking, venison might do me in! LOL UGH! The things we DO for these lil' ones! 

Jane..I LOVE my dehydrator! It is probably the BEST purchase I've made as a 'dog owner'. Gucci loves the chicken jerky and its easy to make, and I know it is wholesome and natural. Best $200 I've spent!

Missy, are the medallions just venison or do they have other ingredients? For some reason..I thought they had veggies in them, but I could be wrong. It may be doable though.

Jan...isnt' it uber ironic that a person can take a gun and KILL a deer, but squirms out having to cut it up?? LOL! Apparently, that is somewhat common according to the butcher I talked to! 

Lina, I bet you could find some in NJ for less!  Of course, if I lived in NYC...I would probably be in some serious debt because of the fabric district. I can spend all day in Mood! hah. Oh, and then 5th...don't even get me started. Venison would seem cheap after that. hehe.

Kara


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I can't tell you how many foods we tried on Max that he both enjoyed and tolerated. Then we started him on ZiwiPeak (the venison & fish blend) and he hasn't had any real issues since.... Here is the link if you're interested. http://ziwipeak.com/About-Us/


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Kara,

We love the Wellness Venison here too! They also have a Wellness Venison blend that has blueberries and some other crazy ingredients in it, and the boys love it and it smells less strongly than pure venison. 

It is funny thinking of hunters with weak stomachs. I grew up on a sheep farm, and my father was a farmer and an excellent butcher. He would carve up the deer for hunters for a fee, and nothing gets wasted on a farm! My friends would come over and peek into my father's cutting room and freak out. There were always carcasses hanging in there, but we never had to buy meat or produce, we made it all on our own, fertilized by our animals, talk about organic


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

KristinFusco said:


> Kara,
> 
> We love the Wellness Venison here too! They also have a Wellness Venison blend that has blueberries and some other crazy ingredients in it, and the boys love it and it smells less strongly than pure venison.
> 
> It is funny thinking of hunters with weak stomachs. I grew up on a sheep farm, and my father was a farmer and an excellent butcher. He would carve up the deer for hunters for a fee, and nothing gets wasted on a farm! My friends would come over and peek into my father's cutting room and freak out. There were always carcasses hanging in there, but we never had to buy meat or produce, we made it all on our own, fertilized by our animals, talk about organic


Kristin, lol!

If you think your friends 'freaked out', you should try being the daughter of mortician/forensic surgeon (he did autopsies for the city, too)! LOL Our house was actually attached to the funeral home and I've seen more dead humans than I can count. I can also recall the smell of embalming fluid with such memory that my nose physically stings. My friends were scared to death to even ring my doorbell!

Although...I could probably write a book on "what not to say" to someone that's grieving. you wouldn't believe the things people say.

Anyhow...back to the farm, I bet the food was wonderful being all freshly grown and organic! People pay big bucks for that in the city.

kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Although...I could probably write a book on "what not to say" to someone that's grieving. you wouldn't believe the things people say.


Kara, you should write that book! I'm sure it would be a bestseller in no time!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lina,

It seemed like EVERY person that lost a child, whether it be an older child or a miscarriage there was always atleast one person to tell them "Just have another kid".

*sigh*

I mean, our children and dogs are unique. How hard is that to understand..But boy I've heard some doozies.

I remember one girl was about 12 and she died while delivering girl scout cookies, she had asthma and had forgotten her inhaler. A family friend told the parents that atleast 'your daughter died surrounded in chocolate'. I kid you not.

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Wow Kara that is messed up....people can really be cruel and thoughtless. I have boughten Jillee the wellness venison and she loves it. Kara....I think we are going to have fun during Nationals....you and me some shopping...yeah that will be fun.....just don't tell hubby...can't for Jillee and Gucci to meet....we should have a fashion show sometime...that would be fun!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Lina,
> I remember one girl was about 12 and she died while delivering girl scout cookies, she had asthma and had forgotten her inhaler. A family friend told the parents that atleast 'your daughter died surrounded in chocolate'. I kid you not.


:jaw: That is just horrible! I can't believe anyone would be stupid enough to say that. Sheesh.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

There is a reason for the Darwin awards! 

Anyhow, enough morbidity...

I cooked up 1/2 a venison steak, about Medium/ MR and she LOVED it...basically inhaling it like air. I have to say, it is WAYYYY more tender than beef! It cut like butter, very lean. I will certainly work it into her diet if she doesn't have any reaction, which I'll presume not since she doesn't have any food sensitivities to date.

Yay!

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

well that is good Kara that Gucci enjoyed it!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't think anyone has said this for a while...When I come back in my 2nd life I want to be Kara's dog....

Rick-- I looked at that Kiwi Peak, it looked liked broken up pieces of the wellness or canz jerky treats. I know my boys would love it!!! but boy is it expensive! do you really get to feed them less? how long does a bag last you? 

Kara, the medallions are 95% meat.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Kara, 

First, I concur about stupid things people say. I think people don't know what to say and get diarrhea of the mouth. Just say sorry. Although later on you can look back and say "what the heck did that stupid person say to me?" and have a laugh.
:focus:
Second, I live with the deer slayers. LOL Every week usually is "deer party" for my husband and friends. If it is cooked right you don't even know. They even make their own kielbasa. I have some good recipes for Deer Enchiladas, etc. if anyone ever wants some. I don't cook it (hell I don't cook anything) my husband is the chef. LOL

What kind of dehydrator do you have? We have one but I think the boys are looking for an industrial size one for all the jerky they make. LOL I don't think they ever thought of doing turkey in it (of course they hunt this too). I will have to give them that idea. 

Glad, Gucci liked it. It is leaner and is supposed to be better for you.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Rita!

I have a really REALLY nice dehydrator. Its definately commercial grade. Here's the link:

http://www.excaliburdehydrator.com/...0v-International-Model-67-37-regular-prod.htm

I have the 9 tray black one with a timer! The timer is well worth the extra $50..it makes the jerky PERFECT every time, whereas alot of dehydrators end up with uneven distribution/drying. I highly recommend the Excalibur brand, they usually run free shipping offers pretty frequently, and sign up for the email alerts, you can get some discount codes.

I know how you feel. My ex husband IS a hunter and he'd always come home bloody and make venison, but I would NEVER eat it, it always repulsed me. Still does, but the things we do for these little Havanese! LOL She enjoyed it SO much and it didnt' seem to bother her stomach, her stools are fine this morning. lol I always pay attention with a new addition to the diet.

Deer enchiladas? WOW. My ex husband would probably want that recipe. You can PM it to me! I need to ask him for some jerky meat, he supplies the meat, I'll make jerky and split it with him. Pretty good deal, ehh?

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy said:


> I don't think anyone has said this for a while...When I come back in my 2nd life I want to be Kara's dog....
> 
> Rick-- I looked at that Kiwi Peak, it looked liked broken up pieces of the wellness or canz jerky treats. I know my boys would love it!!! but boy is it expensive! do you really get to feed them less? how long does a bag last you?
> 
> Kara, the medallions are 95% meat.


Missy! LOL You are too funny. I'd LOVE to spoil you rotten too. haha. You aren't the only person that says they'd love to be my dog, or KID even. My kids don't do too bad, either. I'd say they are somewhat spoiled, but not without expectations. They do have to stay outta trouble and get good grades...as long as they are 'good', life is 'good' for them. 

Kara


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Kara, Thanks for the link. Wow that is a super dupper dehydrator. Love it.
Do you do fruit in it? HMMM. Now maybe that is something I could use.

I will PM you the recipe.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Rita said:


> Kara, Thanks for the link. Wow that is a super dupper dehydrator. Love it.
> Do you do fruit in it? HMMM. Now maybe that is something I could use.
> 
> I will PM you the recipe.


Judith,

I originally bought it for Gucci, to do chicken and beef jerky for her but I use it for other things too.

My kids LOVE banana chips, I make alot of those. Yes, we do fruits, sweet potato chips, etc.

I also dried out my herbs from the summer...Basil, Oregano, Cilantro, etc. I LOVE it and I use it for more than I thought we would!

One thing I want to do is make potpourri 

Kara


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

My husband is a hunter and we have the freezer full of venison...I'm sure Marley would eat it, since he seems to eat EVERYTHING but his kibble <g>

I kept keeping my fingers crossed that my dh wouldn't get anything on his hunts, since I can't stand the gamey flavor of duck etc., but I must say that a good piece of elk doesn't have much of a gamey flavor. One year he shot an older cow and that one had a much stronger venison taste to it. I just mixed that one up with some ground beef and lots of spices...I second the chillie idea and lots of other crock pot / cooking for hours stews etc.

He went moose hunting last year, and while it doesn't have much of a game flavor, it is sooooooooooo lean that you have to make sure you add some fat!!

Alexa


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Missy said:


> I don't think anyone has said this for a while...When I come back in my 2nd life I want to be Kara's dog....
> 
> Rick-- I looked at that Kiwi Peak, it looked liked broken up pieces of the wellness or canz jerky treats. I know my boys would love it!!! but boy is it expensive! do you really get to feed them less? how long does a bag last you?
> 
> Kara, the medallions are 95% meat.


Yes, it is expensive.....and yes, Max actually eats less volume of food and guess what the bonus benefit of less food in gives us????LOLOLO

It lasts 3 - 4 weeks, but I'm not positive. It's soft, Bessie loves sneaking over to Max's dish to gobble this stuff up. It comes in straight Venison as well, but the important thing for us was finally finding a food Max would eat....so the price (while expensive) wasn't our main concern.


----------

